# Cell Phone Blue Tooth Headsets



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

In the quest to find a blue tooth head set that works good in noisy environments, I have bought many. Some worked better than others in some areas. 

For example Blue Ant and Jawbone head sets both have noise canceling technology. The Blue Ant wears better than the Jawbone, and in noise canceling mode I sound more natural to callers than the Jawbone. But both do a great job in eliminating the background noise so the caller can hear me clearly, but I still had a hard time hearing the caller.

















So then I tried the Motorola H9 which is very small and compact, it hides well in your ear, and goes into your ear like an ear plug. It also has a microphone in the ear piece so it gets your voice from the inside of your ear as well as the mic on the outside to help with noise canceling. This headset seemed to be exactly what I was looking for. Its only down fall was the battery life was way to short if you take lots of calls like I do.











I heard some people on this and other forums about the Plantronics head sets with the boom mic, like the voyager pro. This head set was working real good, people heard me clearly even in noisy environments, I was able to hear them most of the time, but the part that goes in the ear just did not fit me perfectly, so at times I have to hold it in my ear to keep it from pushing out so I can hear people clearly.










Now my current head set is big bulky and out and out not very pretty, but by god it works great. Its a head set big rig truckers use. Its called Blue Parrot. It has a long boom mic that gets right to your mouth, and has noise canceling technology that works better than any of the above headsets. As for hearing it uses a padded ear cover like an old style music headphone, and the volume is so loud I have to keep it turned down to less than half. When I am in real noisy areas I turn it up two clicks and can hear my callers clearly. I am not wearing this thing as a fashion statement, but to be able to conduct my business no matter where I am.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

I used one made by rocketfish that worked pretty well, until I started driving a Prius. The BT technology works amazingly well in the car, for phone calls as well as wireless media transfer.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I need the headset not just for driving but while on a job. Running an old style 1065 I do not have to stop rodding to talk to whom ever is calling me. Also I do a lot of work in factories, so having a headset where people can hear me and me hear them is important.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

U666A said:


> I used one made by rocketfish that worked pretty well, until I started driving a Prius. The BT technology works amazingly well in the car, for phone calls as well as wireless media transfer.



Is the Prius your work truck?


I guess you keep the Prius in your pocket when you go inside?lol


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

It's actually a Prius V...

Jealously is angers ugly cousin!
:laughing:


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

I too have gone through many, some lost some tossed. My newest Bose Bluetooth 2 is my best so far.
Pricey but well worth it


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

ZL700 said:


> I too have gone through many, some lost some tossed. My newest Bose Bluetooth 2 is my best so far.
> Pricey but well worth it


I was looking at the Bose, but then I came across the Blue Parrot, which truckers swear by for high noise environments, and it can pair to multiple phones, and even computers.

Have you used the Bose in a high noise area? If so did it perform well?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

The ones that come with the iPhone seems to work just fine ... It's not wireless .. But never had complaint yet

Sent from my miniature laptop


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> I was looking at the Bose, but then I came across the Blue Parrot, which truckers swear by for high noise environments, and it can pair to multiple phones, and even computers.
> 
> Have you used the Bose in a high noise area? If so did it perform well?


I have both, I use the parrot in the office and take it on car trips, it's the best, the Bose is smaller for light trips, long distance trips and wearing for any period of time especially in public.

Wear a parrot in public and you look even more of a dork than a earpiece Bluetooth in your ear. 

I always remove mine in restaurants and stores, no one is that important


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

*Love my Blue Parrot*



SewerRatz said:


> In the quest to find a blue tooth head set that works good in noisy environments, I have bought many. Some worked better than others in some areas.
> 
> For example Blue Ant and Jawbone head sets both have noise canceling technology. The Blue Ant wears better than the Jawbone, and in noise canceling mode I sound more natural to callers than the Jawbone. But both do a great job in eliminating the background noise so the caller can hear me clearly, but I still had a hard time hearing the caller.
> 
> ...


 
I have a drawer full of bluetooths and I hated them all. I met a trucker at a truck stop and he told me the same story and I bought one and the stories are true! I can be on my (open cab) backhoe digging and talk on the phone with no issues. Many times people cannot believ e it when I say where I am as the noise cancelling works amazingly well! There is none better...Believe me I tried them all.


----------

